# New F scale offerings from Banta



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

Has anyone noticed the new F scale offerings from Banta in the current Gazette? They aren't on Banta's website yet. 

Page 31 in the July/Aug issue shows four new F scale kits: 

Everest Country Store (a real beauty)
Branchline Water Tank
B&O Hotel
Blacksmith/Carpentry Shop

They list 802-258-3869 as their "BS" line so get a copy to see the offerings or give them a ring to ask about them.

I have no connection with Banta.

CCSII


----------



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

Banta now has pictures on their home page, go take a look, they would certainly earn a place on my railroad.


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Link?


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

http://www.bantamodelworks.com/


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Sadly that great-looking store kit is available only in H0 or 0 scales, not in Fn3... 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the PNW


----------



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

Actually the ad in NG Gazette lists the Everest Country Store, which is indeed a great looking store, as "F scale reserve... est $325" 


Sounds to me as though they need some (1? 100?) reserve deposits for the store to become available. 

Call 'em up and ask, 802-258-3869. 

No I am not a shill for Banta, I just figure anytime we can add a reputable quality manufacturer to F scale we win.


----------



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

Photo added late, sorry for the double post.

Click the link (the sentence above in this post) to see the store.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I heard that Banta was interested in tapping our market, The Gazette ad is their putting money into it. Makes the offer real to me. 

Only thing is my critters will think those sweet details taste good.... 

John


----------

